# Lightning • The 'B-Sides' (2021)



## windchill (1 Jan 2022 às 21:00)

À semelhança do que aconteceu há um ano atrás, é com muito gosto que partilho estas que são as minhas fotos a que carinhosamente chamei de 'B-Sides'.
São 84 fotos de 2021, que fui guardando na minha gaveta digital, que não foram anteriormente partilhadas e que agora vos mostro, pois considero que têm alguma qualidade. E assim sempre dá para matar um pouco as saudades dos eventos que consegui captar neste ano que agora terminou.
Algumas das fotos correspondem á 2ª versão de outras já anteriormente partilhadas, uma vez que costumo fotografar com duas câmaras DSLR.

Espero que gostem 

Aproveito para desejar um óptimo ano de 2022 a todos os membros do fórum!

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUuZgi]
	
2021.06.12 - 191710 (NIKON D7200) [Muradal] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUuZdY]
	
2021.06.12 - 195340 (NIKON D7200) [Muradal] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUBKpd]
	
2021.06.12 - 202648 (NIKON D7200) [Muradal] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUzPbh]
	
2021.06.12 - 203924 (NIKON D850) [Muradal] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUBKka]
	
2021.06.12 - 204345 (NIKON D850) [Muradal] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUDCgs]
	
2021.06.12 - 204452 (NIKON D7200) [Muradal] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUBKgY]
	
2021.06.12 - 221958 (NIKON D850) [Muradal] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUBKgc]
	
2021.06.12 - 230256 (NIKON D7200) [Muradal] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUuZ1U]
	
2021.06.12 - 233502 (NIKON D850) [Muradal] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUAr8V]
	
2021.06.12 - 233657 (NIKON D850) [Muradal] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUuYXY]
	
2021.06.12 - 234002 (NIKON D850) [Muradal] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUuYWF]
	
2021.06.12 - 234046 (NIKON D7200) [Muradal] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (1 Jan 2022 às 21:05)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUAr46]
	
2021.06.12 - 234534 (NIKON D7200) [Muradal] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUzNSG]
	
2021.06.12 - 234541 (NIKON D850) [Muradal] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUDC2e]
	
2021.06.12 - 235154 (NIKON D7200) [Muradal] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUDBYU]
	
2021.06.13 - 000117 (NIKON D850) [Muradal] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUAqV5]
	
2021.06.13 - 000248 (NIKON D850) [Muradal] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUBJVC]
	
2021.06.13 - 003414 (NIKON D7200) [Muradal] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUAqRH]
	
2021.06.13 - 011338 (NIKON D7200) [Muradal] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUAqQv]
	
2021.09.22 - 200352 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUzNEn]
	
2021.09.22 - 203436 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUBJPv]
	
2021.09.22 - 204218 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUAqKF]
	
2021.09.22 - 204354 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUuYBT]
	
2021.09.22 - 205518 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (1 Jan 2022 às 21:08)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUuYBc]
	
2021.09.22 - 205558 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUuYA5]
	
2021.09.22 - 214344 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUBJGS]
	
2021.09.22 - 223010 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUuYwc]
	
2021.09.22 - 223944 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUzNtq]
	
2021.09.22 - 224034 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUzNrm]
	
2021.09.22 - 224140 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUzNpH]
	
2021.09.22 - 224422 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUDBy5]
	
2021.09.22 - 231002 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUuYom]
	
2021.09.22 - 232420 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUDBvp]
	
2021.09.22 - 232936 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUuYkA]
	
2021.09.22 - 233150 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUzNj2]
	
2021.09.22 - 233248 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (1 Jan 2022 às 21:11)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUBJtA]
	
2021.09.22 - 233414 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUAqoD]
	
2021.09.22 - 233536 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUDBps]
	
2021.09.22 - 233644 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUzNcU]
	
2021.09.22 - 234046 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUuYaW]
	
2021.09.23 - 012738 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUAqfx]
	
2021.09.23 - 013928 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUuY7j]
	
2021.09.23 - 013956 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUDBeC]
	
2021.09.23 - 021036 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUzMZE]
	
2021.09.23 - 021228 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUAqa7]
	
2021.09.23 - 021628 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUzMWJ]
	
2021.09.23 - 022352 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUBJ7J]
	
2021.09.23 - 023424 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (1 Jan 2022 às 21:14)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUBJ61]
	
2021.09.23 - 023737 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUzMRD]
	
2021.09.23 - 023838 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUBJ1S]
	
2021.09.23 - 024332 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUzMMR]
	
2021.09.23 - 025713 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUDAYY]
	
2021.09.23 - 030253 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUzMJV]
	
2021.09.23 - 032228 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUBHUE]
	
2021.09.23 - 033216 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUBHTs]
	
2021.09.23 - 033504 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUDASR]
	
2021.09.23 - 034222 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUApPh]
	
2021.09.23 - 034445 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUDAQr]
	
2021.09.23 - 034546 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUzMAi]
	
2021.09.23 - 034647 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (1 Jan 2022 às 21:17)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUzMzg]
	
2021.09.23 - 034728 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUBHL3]
	
2021.09.23 - 034828 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUApGZ]
	
2021.09.23 - 034905 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUBHHT]
	
2021.09.23 - 035134 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUDAFJ]
	
2021.09.23 - 035152 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUDADV]
	
2021.09.23 - 035618 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUuXwg]
	
2021.09.23 - 035721 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUuXuN]
	
2021.09.23 - 040158 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUBHBk]
	
2021.09.23 - 040258 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUDAxs]
	
2021.09.23 - 040711 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUuXp2]
	
2021.09.23 - 040912 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUApw3]
	
2021.09.23 - 041050 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (1 Jan 2022 às 21:20)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUzMhT]
	
2021.09.23 - 041106 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUzMga]
	
2021.09.23 - 041204 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUuXhd]
	
2021.09.23 - 041418 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUuXfQ]
	
2021.09.23 - 041446 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUDAkd]
	
2021.09.23 - 041526 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUDAiK]
	
2021.09.23 - 041540 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUApiC]
	
2021.09.23 - 041729 (NIKON D850) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUBHhN]
	
2021.09.23 - 041838 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUBHfy]
	
2021.09.23 - 042112 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUzM22]
	
2021.09.23 - 220157 (NIKON D850) [Amora] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUDA8u]
	
2021.09.23 - 220949 (NIKON D850) [Amora] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mUDA6q]
	
2021.09.23 - 221615 (NIKON D850) [Amora] (BS) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2022 às 22:03)

Grande fornada! 
Algumas obras primas aí pelo meio 
Apreciei particularmente umas quantas em que os raios fazem lembras pernas de pessoas a correr e a caminhar


----------



## windchill (1 Jan 2022 às 22:46)

João Pedro disse:


> Grande fornada!
> Algumas obras primas aí pelo meio
> Apreciei particularmente umas quantas em que os raios fazem lembras pernas de pessoas a correr e a caminhar


Elas bem tentam fugir mas eu sou teimoso!! 

Obrigado pelas palavras @João Pedro


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2022 às 22:49)

Excelentes registos!  
Obrigado pela partilha e que 2022 traga muitos mais.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2022 às 04:08)

que regalo para meteoloucos (e não só)! Emocionantes reportagens e momentos de pura Arte Natural estupendamente registados com a tua mestria!
As composições com elementos de paisagem humana ou tecnológica, como as eólicas, acrescentam ainda mais dramatismo.
Mais uma vez, aplauso  e um grande obrigado pela partilha!


----------

